# Hemp House Inspection and Maintenance



## BrockTucker (Apr 19, 2010)

tldnr: I'm trying to find a qualified hemp set rigging inspector in the Central Florida area, Help please!

I've recently inherited a 30 lineset hemp loft that's minimum 17 years old (yes a real hemp loft I'm not mistaking a counterweight system to answer the first question I see on here for most posts about hemp lofts). I have experience operating hemp sets, but none on the maintenance side. To make matters worse the last time a professional inspection was done is ? ago if ever.

From what I've read hemp sets should be inspected minimum every 5 years and costs around the $500 ballpark for the inspection. Though with the amount of use our system gets I'm hopefully going to have it done every year. So getting to my question, I can't (google) find a qualified inspector in Central Florida. My searches turn up lots of construction rigging inspection, but none of them mention theater as a specialty. Does anyone have any suggestions on finding a qualified hemp set rigging inspector, or even better are you one? 

Thanks all!


----------



## erosing (Apr 19, 2010)

ETCP - The Entertainment Technician Certification Program

That _might_ give you some leads, you'd have to do some calling around though. Best bet may be to call around to any production houses/rental shops/etc and ask if they have any recommendations.


----------



## Footer (Apr 19, 2010)

This might be an area that many ETCP riggers have not even touched. I would touch base with a few of the ETCP riggers that are in your area and first ask if they have worked with hemp sets beyond a few weeks here or there. Most people know how they operate and can work with them but many people don't know what to really look for in the system. I would give Atlanta Rigging or Texas Scenic a call and see if they have anyone that has spent some serious hours with this type of system.


----------



## BrockTucker (Apr 19, 2010)

Found an ETCP theater rigger that lives in my city. I'll be giving him a call tomorrow. I also found National Production Service Inc. They have an office within a couple of hours of my theater, has anyone worked with them before?

I'll check out Texas Scenic and Atlanta Rigging tomorrow as well.

Thank you for the leads.


----------



## BrockTucker (Apr 20, 2010)

Success! After following up on the leads you guys have given me I got the idea to search for theaters in my area that have been renovated from a hemp loft to a modern system recently. Though that I found InterAmerica Stage, Inc. and am setting an appointment with them. They acctually offered to come pay a social/informal look at our system free of charge, but I'm having them do a formal report on the system which will be $500.

Thanks for the help again CBers.


----------

